# تعلم برنامج WaterCAD V8i شرح فيديو باللغة العربية



## hassansayeh (9 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

برنامج WaterCAD من اشهر البرامج في تصميم و تحليل شبكات المياه لما يتمتع به البرنامج من المميزات الهائلة 

لقد قمت بإعداد شرح للبرنامج عن طريق التمارين و ملفات مرفقة و شرح بسيط قريب جدا للفهم 

أتمنى أن تعجبكم ... و هذا العمل لوجه الله تعالى و إهداء الى فلسطين و شهدائها 


> سلسلة الدروس كاملة تجدونها على اليوتيوب من هنا
> WaterCAD V8i Training - YouTube
> 
> 
> ...


في النهاية ... دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق و الهداية


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (10 مارس 2013)

*
جزاك الله خير ...من افضل الشروحات لهذا البرنامج المميز...بارك الله فيك ووفق لما يحب ويرضى .*​


----------



## hassansayeh (10 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا ... راح أكمل الدورة الخاصة بالبرنامج بشرح مميز لتصميم شبكة مياه من الصفر من حيث جمع المعلومات و الحصول على الخطوط الكنتورية ... تحياتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2013)

لو كملت جميلك اخي واعطيتنا نسخة من البرنامج نكون من الشاكرين


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> لو كملت جميلك اخي واعطيتنا نسخة من البرنامج نكون من الشاكرين



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....كيفك اخي م خالد
في الرابط ادناه ((المشاركة 3)) يوجد رابط للبرنامج مع الكراك ....الرابط مجرب من قبلي وهو من رفع الاخ م ايمن قنديل جزاه الله خيرا,وجزى الله الاخ م حسن السايح الخير الكثير وزاده ايمانا وعلما.

**
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229861.html*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 مارس 2013)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....كيفك اخي م خالد
> في الرابط ادناه ((المشاركة 3)) يوجد رابط للبرنامج مع الكراك ....الرابط مجرب من قبلي وهو من رفع الاخ م ايمن قنديل جزاه الله خيرا,وجزى الله الاخ م حسن السايح الخير الكثير وزاده ايمانا وعلما.
> 
> **
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229861.html*​



جزاك الله خير
ان شاء الله يشتغل
جهازي ويندوز سبعة 64 بت ..للاسف لا watercad ,sewercad ,WaterGEM كلها لم تعمل معي..
نريد ان نبتعد قليل عن العزوم والخرسانة..لكن يبدو انه لا مفر


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> ان شاء الله يشتغل
> جهازي ويندوز سبعة 64 بت ..للاسف لا watercad ,sewercad ,WaterGEM كلها لم تعمل معي..
> نريد ان نبتعد قليل عن العزوم والخرسانة..لكن يبدو انه لا مفر


*انا حملت البرنامج من الرابط اعلاه ونصبته , علما ان نظام التشغيل عندي هو win 7 32 bit . والله الموفق
*​


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (11 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود المميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
عندي طلب بسيط انا قمت بتحميل وتنصيب البرنامج من الرابط الذي وضعه مهندس مثنى جزاه الله خيرا لكني لم استطع الحصول على الكراك
لو يتكرم احد الاخوة ويعطينا الكراك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (11 مارس 2013)

يوسف العراقـي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود المميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> عندي طلب بسيط انا قمت بتحميل وتنصيب البرنامج من الرابط الذي وضعه مهندس مثنى جزاه الله خيرا لكني لم استطع الحصول على الكراك
> لو يتكرم احد الاخوة ويعطينا الكراك


*
الزميل العزيز ...ملف التفعيل في المرفقات

بالتوفيق*​


----------



## hassansayeh (11 مارس 2013)

مرحبا أخي الكريم البرنامج موجود على الانترنت بالنسبة للكراك.. جربت كل الكراكات على الانترنت يوجد **** نادر يفعل نسخ 64 بت 

افضل ان تقوم بتحميل wategems v8i هذا مضمون يشتغل على 64بت و مجرب من قبلي 

شكرا لكم على التثبيت ...


----------



## hassansayeh (11 مارس 2013)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *
> الزميل العزيز ...ملف التفعيل في المرفقات
> 
> بالتوفيق*​



جرب الكراك الموجود و لا تنسى ان تقوم بتشغيل البرنامج كمسؤول بعد استخدام الكراك


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (11 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Pro.Eng.M (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وجلعه الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## botek_2010 (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا جددددددداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civilengo123 (15 مارس 2013)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس 
ممكن ايملك للتواصل والسؤال ؟


----------



## eng fmk (15 مارس 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------



## hassansayeh (16 مارس 2013)

civilengo123 قال:


> ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس
> ممكن ايملك للتواصل والسؤال ؟



بياناتي في اسفل كل فيديو في الوصف ,


----------



## ABO_ELBRAA (19 مارس 2013)

Mashkooooor


----------



## eng md (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا رائع الشرح


----------



## hassansayeh (20 مارس 2013)

عفوا ... ^_^

سأقوم بعمل دورة تصميم تفاعلية لشبكة مياه من الصفر بدءا من جمع المعلومات و حتى تسليم العمل و حصر الكميات ... قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 مارس 2013)

بانتظار الدروة باشمهندس ..
لكن للاسف الشديد حتى wategems v8i لم يعمل معي ....ندمت اني غيرت جهازي ...لابد من المعاناة مع كل برنامج اجرب تسطيبه


----------



## hassansayeh (20 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> بانتظار الدروة باشمهندس ..
> لكن للاسف الشديد حتى wategems v8i لم يعمل معي ....ندمت اني غيرت جهازي ...لابد من المعاناة مع كل برنامج اجرب تسطيبه



البرنامج يعمل 100% على ويندوز 7 32بت و 64بت

جرب تكبس run as administrator بعد ما تفعل البرنامج

إن ما زبطت الطريقة راسلني بياناتي اسفل الفيديو 

و إن شاء الله بيتفعل


----------



## abo najee alkumaim (20 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمودشمس (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير ...​


----------



## good luck (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم الاخلاص ف القول والعمل وجعله عداد حسنات لكم في حياتكم


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ENG. M. HROOSH (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الدورة القيمة
بانتظار جديد الموضوع والى ذلك الحين سيتم فك التثبيت


----------



## hassansayeh (15 أبريل 2013)

إن شاء الله أخ خالد ... سيكون قريبا دورة تصميم شبكة مياه من الصفر و ايضا دروس حصرية جديدة لبرنامج السيور كاد ... دعواتكم أتخرج على خير و إن شاء الله الدروس و المتابعة ستكون بعد التخرج ^_^


----------



## محسن سعيد (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng*aoudah (17 أبريل 2013)

thank you for your efforts
could you download Sewer Cad V8i lessons

very important


----------



## مكحول (18 أبريل 2013)

الله يوفقك ويسلمك ويحفظك وشكرا


----------



## hassansayeh (24 أبريل 2013)

آمين ... شكرا لكم جميعا 

ان شاء الله الدروس القادمة ستكون ل sewer cad


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (26 أبريل 2013)

hassansayeh قال:


> البرنامج يعمل 100% على ويندوز 7 32بت و 64بت
> 
> جرب تكبس run as administrator بعد ما تفعل البرنامج
> 
> ...


والله جربته على win 7 64 pit 
والله لم يعمل


----------



## hassansayeh (4 مايو 2013)

عبدالجليل الفسي قال:


> والله جربته على win 7 64 pit
> والله لم يعمل



تواصل معي على الفيس بوك و أحللك المشكلة إن شاء الله


----------



## hamad 2010 (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## emadabdullah (18 مايو 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد واود ان اسئل السادة عن افضل برنامج لتصميم شبكات الانابيب هل هو (Pipe Flow Expert او WaterCad او .... الخ)


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
الله يجعل هذا العمل ثمرة خيرة تلاقيها في دنياك و اخرتك
الف شكر


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed abd elhady z (2 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى الحبيب
جزيت خيرا على المجهود الرائع
نفع الله بك وافادك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بدى سؤال صغير
انا بحاول ادخل خطوط الكنتور ولكنها ما بتظهر على الرسم مع باقى الرسومات


----------



## مصطفى تركمان1 (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخونا وبالتوفيق


----------



## shaikha94 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور ومآ تقصر 
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله 
[ *:84:]​


----------



## shaikha94 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور ومآ تقصر 
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله 
*:84:


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## whitetayger (10 سبتمبر 2013)

هل هناك فرصة للحصول على ملفات لمشروع تصميم شبكات مياه بالكامل بداية من الحسابات و حتى الرسومات ؟؟


----------



## MAKLAD (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## sherif elshaar (8 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## هامبوريا (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك.......خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## iaia2100 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (2 ديسمبر 2014)

م. حسان من أجمل الناس و أسمحهم .. إشتقنا له


----------



## amro gibily (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amro gibily (23 ديسمبر 2014)

اريد رابط للبرنامج لو سمحت


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (9 أبريل 2015)

ألف شكر على مجهودك الكريم


----------



## عبدالله ابورمان (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (10 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا ​


----------



## adel salam (14 يوليو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## احمدعليوة (20 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى على هذا المجهود


----------

